# Problème upgrade RAM dans iMac 2008



## Turbocowboy (7 Mai 2021)

Hello à tous.tes,

je suis en train d'essayer d'upgrader mon iMac 2008 (augmenter la RAM + SSD).
J'ai un souci concernant la RAM justement.
Le mac dispose de 2 slots. A l'origine quand je l'ai acheté, chaque slot était occupé par une barre mémoire de 1 Go.
Je me suis renseigné sur la RAM maximum supportée par l'ordi, OWC dit 6 Go (4 et 2), Apple est plus prudent et dit 4Go maxi.

Quoiqu'il en soit, je me suis procuré 2 barrettes mémoire de 2Go chacune pour remplacer les deux de 1Go,
et mon souci est le suivant : le mac ne démarre pas avec les deux barres de 2Go. Il veut absolument que la barre de 1Go
soit en place dans un des deux slots. Vous allez me dire que du coup j'ai upgradé de 2Go à 3Go au lieu de 4Go et ce n'est pas si grave, mais je me demande quand même pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas.

Je me suis procuré la RAM qui correspond exactement à celle qui était d'origine dans l'iMAC
(càd celle listée ici plus bas)







Je me demandais si l'un.e d'entre vous avait déjà rencontré ce problème et
si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer.

Merci à vous


----------



## Sly54 (7 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,



Turbocowboy a dit:


> Je me suis procuré la RAM qui correspond exactement à celle qui était d'origine dans l'iMAC
> (càd celle listée ici plus bas)


Quelle marque de barrettes ?
Quand tu disque ta machine ne démarre pas, il y a les 3 bips caractéristiques d'un problème de RAM ?


----------



## Turbocowboy (7 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, j'ai essayé avec ces deux barrettes-ci :






Quand je redémarre le mac, j'entends le disque dur (je suppose) qui démarre, mais rien d'autre, l'écran reste noir
(et y a pas l'accord de musique)


----------

